# Everyone needs a good laugh...



## RedRox (Nov 30, 2007)

It's a _slow_ day at work today.


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

RedRox said:


>


right on!


----------



## Dramb (Nov 12, 2007)

RedRox said:


>


Now that's too funny!!!


----------

